# Wood pellets



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Those living in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos and surrounding areas and who use wood pellets for heating might be interested to know the factory in Graca is now selling them in 15 kg bags.

Minimum purchase is a pallet load which is 77 bags and price is €2.55 per bag including IVA which works out to be €1.25 per bag cheaper than the other local suppliers I've seen in the area so €96.25 cheaper over the pallet load.


----------



## Angie R (Sep 18, 2015)

According to FB the right price is 3.32 euros per bag & 255 euros per pallet 77 bags seems like a lot of effort collecting and storing .........


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ja; That was me....... I went back to the factory today to recheck the price they had previously quoted me and it seems that either the lady at the factory got it wrong or something got lost in translation....... but either way, I'll not be buying from them and lumping all that weight in and out of my adega for a saving of only 48c a bag.

I told her I'll buy at €2.55 a bag but not more and she said she'd pass my message on...... I won't hold my breath on it though! LOL


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like an interesting business opportunity for someone ! The pellet making machines are not so expensive Small Flat-die Pelletizing Machine--Dingli New Energy


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I only did a few minutes research but it looked to me as though the fly in the ointment might be in reducing the wood to the right sized particles to put through the pellet making machine but as this country has such a large timber industry, you could probably just buy sawdust from local woodmills & if you could do that, you might be onto a winner.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> I only did a few minutes research but it looked to me as though the fly in the ointment might be in reducing the wood to the right sized particles to put through the pellet making machine but as this country has such a large timber industry, you could probably just buy sawdust from local woodmills & if you could do that, you might be onto a winner.



Someone with some cheeky ingenuity would certainly be able to do a deal with these people to get the material for free - OR they may even offer to pay you to take it away as for most wood mills it's an embarrassment and a nuisance.

It needs some kind of industrial 'mincing machine' to get everything reduced to the right particle size before using the pellet machine.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Too much hassle for me but as you say, an interesting business opportunity for someone.


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

You need to use a hammer mill with a 4mm screen to produce the right size sawdust for a pellet mill. Any mill that makes a 6mm pellet needs material 4mm or less. My company sells all the machines to make pellets.
I also sell pellet boilers and stoves but was very impressed when I was at Leroy Merlin in Coimbra recently they have some great offers on pellet stoves.
Iam not looking to sell anything on here but happy to give any advice about any aspect of making pellets from biomass waste.
Bob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Gotta say I'm pleased as punch with my pellet burning boiler.

Bob

I sweep the flue on mine about twice a year & clean the burner etc regularly but how often should they be serviced?


----------

